# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What size wrench?



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello
What nonmetric size wrench is needed to attach/detach the regulator to the Co2 tank? 


N8


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hello
What nonmetric size wrench is needed to attach/detach the regulator to the Co2 tank? 


N8


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

don't you have a big fat crescent wrench? works beautifully for me. sorry, i don't know the actual size







if you need to BUY something i would just suggest a crescent wrench because it can at least be used on other stuff. no point buying a wrench if it will ONLY be used on ONE thing.

JP


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

The nut measures 1 5/32 inches across the flat. I suppose a 1 3/16 inch open-end, or tubing wrench would fit. However, I use only a 12 inch adjustable wrench. OBTW, "Crescent" is a brand name.


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

...so is "kleenex" but you'll never hear me call my puffs-plus-with-aloe "facial tissue"









anyway, have fun with your CO2 setup N8!

PS some threading tape may help cut back on leaks. first time i set my stuff up i had a small leak and my 10 pound tank lasted about a month, and it was barely on. oh well. live and learn!


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

PPS. Use the threading tape on the pipe joints in your CO2 setup, but NOT on the regulator-to-tank fitting. That fitting uses a sealing washer, or O-ring. The O-ring is unreliable if you don't have a perfect sealing face on the cylinder, and you usually don't, so always get and use a new sealing washer in this connection. Also, re-torque the fitting each week for the first two weeks, because the fibre washers can compress with time, and begin to leak.


----------

